# Can anyone tell me the sex of this plant



## Spepin64 (May 27, 2018)

I have a plant that I started in my basement at the end of March and I moved it outside at the end of April when it was about 6 inches tall, now it's about 2 feet tall and because the days are still relatively short. I think it might be trying to flower. Can anyone tell me the sex of this plant? I would appreciate any help anyone could give me, thank you


----------



## Rosebud (May 27, 2018)

Pretty plant, so sorry, but the third pic down shows male to me. Others will give their opinion, do you have more plants growing? It will be showing more (balls) in a few days. I hope i am wrong.


----------



## Spepin64 (May 27, 2018)

I have one more that I am flowering. I put it in a dark shed every night starting about two weeks ago. They are separated so she should not get pollinated. The picture in my profile is my other one, I took that picture today, you can see the flowers.
   Might that unknown one be a hermie?


----------



## bwanabud (May 27, 2018)

I'd name it Chuck, then throw it out.


----------



## Rosebud (May 27, 2018)

My experience with hermi's is they come at the end of the plants life. I have never had a hermie early in flower. Why do you think maybe?


----------



## bwanabud (May 27, 2018)

Genetic or stress induced from my experience, and as you usually mid-late flower.


----------



## Passionbilly (May 28, 2018)

I think it's too early to call, Might be Herm.
Don't kill it off just yet.  Give it another week.
There aren't really enough "balls" for a male.
But there are green pistils and no white ones.


Beter  yet, cart it outside  in the daylight, put it in dark for 13 hours.


----------



## Spepin64 (May 28, 2018)

Rosebud said:


> My experience with hermi's is they come at the end of the plants life. I have never had a hermie early in flower. Why do you think maybe?





Passionbilly said:


> I think it's too early to call, Might be Herm.
> Don't kill it off just yet.  Give it another week.
> There aren't really enough "balls" for a male.
> But there are green pistils and no white ones.
> ...


That's what I'll do. I don't have much hope, but I'll post the results.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 28, 2018)

Why are you putting the plant in a shed at night!?!  I personally think that trying to put the plants in a shed every night for darkness is a mistake.  Unless you are putting them inside and taking them out at the exact same time every night and morning, these plants are being stressed and irregular lighting hours can for sure cause a hermi.  Also, it will cause the plant to start flowering and then it will have to go back to vegging and then back to flowering.   That is a real stresser --the kind that turns plants hermi.  

I cannot tell from the pics whether it i male or female--be patient.  It might not even be flowering.  New growth can oftentimes look like pistils (green "pistils" are new growth, not flowers).  None of my outside plants are showing flowers.  Just be sure to check them every single day.   You will have some time between it showing a lot of balls and when it drops pollen.   Males and females are very easy to tell apart and once you have done it, it won't seem intimidating.  Just keep a proper eye out.  Hermies are harder to spot.  

And, speaking of hermies….where did you get the seeds?  If these are bag seeds, then you have to watch out for hermies a lot more. ..and keep it from being stressed.  Bag seed is generally a result of plants hermying and they can carry the hermy gene as a dominant gene.


----------



## Spepin64 (May 28, 2018)

I have 2 plants, one I am putting in the shed at night and it is beginning to flower nicely, the other is the one I'm concerned with. It has been outside since late April. I was wondering if early New England spring daylight is to short. Could it get stressed from the relatively short days and cool nights?


----------



## St_Nick (May 28, 2018)

Its a male.  All the wishing and hoping ain't gonna change that.


----------



## Locked (May 28, 2018)

A male for sure.


----------



## bwanabud (May 28, 2018)

I love females, and can tell a boy from a long distance...even if he wears a dress.






Trust me on this, throw that plant out...listen to THG and quit messing with the haphazard lighting schedule.


----------



## Locked (May 28, 2018)

Passionbilly said:


> I think it's too early to call, Might be Herm.
> Don't kill it off just yet.  Give it another week.
> There aren't really enough "balls" for a male.
> But there are green pistils and no white ones.
> ...




IMO, One ball is too many and this plant has several that I see.  Holding on to it won't change that.


----------



## Spepin64 (May 28, 2018)

Yea I must agree. Now just 24 hrs later it really is looking like a male.


----------



## Locked (May 28, 2018)

Spepin64 said:


> Yea I must agree. Now just 24 hrs later it really is looking like a male.



Almost all of us have had to find out the hard way that some things you can't really stray from. Putting a plant outside for the sun and then inside for the dark period sounds like a great way to save money but in reality, it opens you up to all sorts of problems. From bringing outdoor pests indoors, to stressing a plant. Which can lead to Hermies or even Male plants. I remember reading an article on stress playing a part in male to female ratios. If you are lucky enough to be able to grow outdoors then do it if you want to do an Outdoor grow. If you want to grow indoors then you got to put both feet in the water in my opinion.


----------



## Spepin64 (May 28, 2018)

bwanabud said:


> I love females, and can tell a boy from a long distance...even if he wears a dress.
> 
> View attachment 249034
> 
> ...


I am not messing with a haphazard schedule. My definite female is on a 13 11 schedule and she looks to be doing nicely. The one in question is just outside 24/7. It gets natures schedule. That plant is going in the compost pile .


----------



## Spepin64 (May 28, 2018)

Hamster Lewis said:


> Almost all of us have had to find out the hard way that some things you can't really stray from. Putting a plant outside for the sun and then inside for the dark period sounds like a great way to save money but in reality, it opens you up to all sorts of problems. From bringing outdoor pests indoors, to stressing a plant. Which can lead to Hermies or even Male plants. I remember reading an article on stress playing a part in male to female ratios. If you are lucky enough to be able to grow outdoors then do it if you want to do an Outdoor grow. If you want to grow indoors then you got to put both feet in the water in my opinion.


My good plant does not go in the house at night just in my backyard shed from about 7pm to 6am.


----------



## Locked (May 28, 2018)

Spepin64 said:


> My good plant does not go in the house at night just in my backyard shed from about 7pm to 6am.



Well as long as the Shed has no light leaks and you can keep the schedule up you should be fine. I personally don't have the patience to do that every day. I prefer Indoor growing in Tents with Timers.


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 28, 2018)

Was hoping it might be good to wait a few days but it looks like you have your answer...just go ahead and pop a couple more now before fall gets here...On my recent regular seed grow, I got 40% girls...you beat me!!!


----------



## Jaxs (Jul 11, 2019)

Spepin64 said:


> I have a plant that I started in my basement at the end of March and I moved it outside at the end of April when it was about 6 inches tall, now it's about 2 feet tall and because the days are still relatively short. I think it might be trying to flower. Can anyone tell me the sex of this plant? I would appreciate any help anyone could give me, thank youView attachment 249022
> View attachment 249023
> View attachment 249024
> View attachment 249025
> ...


I'd name your plant randy and pull [IT]


----------



## Jaxs (Jul 11, 2019)

Jaxs said:


> I'd name your plant randy and pull [IT]


PULL IT OR CALL IT RANDY......


----------



## stepheneking (Jul 14, 2019)

Sorry on the male  Still beautiful plant!


----------

